# Car polish that dries coloured!



## Truckbusuk (Apr 6, 2012)

Evening, yes I know a bizarre question, but ....

Does anyone know of a car polish that dries a dark colour ... or even any colour rather than white/cream.

Why? ... I have a white car, and when I polish it, I spend the next day or two spotting little streaks of polish that has not been wiped off, and end up going over the car several times in the next day or two with a MF cloth to remove the bits I've missed. It was never a problem when I had a dark coloured car :wall:

So apart from get your eyes checked, does anyone know of a polish that dries other than white/cream. I did a forums search but if this topic has been asked before I missed it and apologise.

Thanks for any help/pointers.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Turtle wax used to do a coloured polish.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

The happy goat said:


> Turtle wax used to do a coloured polish.


yep..and all you got was a gaudy red /blue/grey bit left over instead of white ...i bet everyone has missed a bit now and then

after the job grab some qd and another towel and take 5 mines going around admiring the job and catching any left over bits


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

As above using a qd helps to get rid of any remaining polish


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

I usually get a fresh pair of eyes (wife)to look round the car, she is eagle eyed and rarely misses anything out of place


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Truckbusuk said:


> Evening, yes I know a bizarre question, but ....
> 
> Does anyone know of a car polish that dries a dark colour ... or even any colour rather than white/cream.
> 
> ...


I struggled with a white car - wasn't with missing polish, but going 'snow blind' constantly looking at it, I found it easier to be very methodical and have 2 wipe off cloths - the first to remove the polish, the 2nd to go over the panel again to ensure all removed (use a QD if you wish)... worked very well for me...


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

You can get a pink PDI polish. But I can't remember who makes it

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Truckbusuk (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks so far to everyone  

I have tried the Coloured Turtle wax, and it was fairly successful ... but I used blue on a white car .... so any stone chips ended up looking like blue plooks ... even bigger pia to clean that off ... doh!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

J306TD said:


> You can get a pink PDI polish. But I can't remember who makes it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Parma Automotive do a PINK Polish/Wax


----------



## Truckbusuk (Apr 6, 2012)

Many thanks to all, I'll have a go with the Pink PDI polish, at least it will stop my snow blindness as Andyblue states.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I’ve had a few white cars including current one and get you problem fir sure. . Don’t use hassle type polishes that are grabby or even slightly harder to remove. I use Megs ultimate polish and their liquid wax as it’s easy off and means I don’t have the issues your describing any more.

Oh and polarising sunglasses help as well!


----------



## Truckbusuk (Apr 6, 2012)

Like the idea of the shades


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Your dilemma is the reason I no longer wax my cars, I have gone to spray on sealants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

